
Ask HN: Computer Vision Syndrome - eezurr
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Computer_vision_syndrome<p>This is something I have been struggling with for a long time. The symptoms I have are dry eyes (which I dont notice much) and double vision (which can be extreme). If I forget to follow basic prevention tips for a few days, my eyes cannot focus on anything further than 10 feet from me, and the doubling distance is huge.<p>Beyond following the 20&#x2F;20&#x2F;20 rule, which helps a little:<p>- Are there specific monitors that anyone can recommend that reduce eye strain?<p>- Another option I was thinking of was buying a 60&quot; monitor to mount on my wall so I can sit as far from the monitor as possible.<p>- What other tips have helped you reduce eye strain while working on a computer?
======
Etheryte
What has helped me tremendously was upgrading ambient lighting. Position your
workplace so that you get plenty of outside light, if possible, and set up
downward facing soft lights in your room. The better the ambient light around
your screen, the lower the contrast between your screen and everything else
you're looking at. For me, it usually also means lower screen brightness,
which might help you as well.

